# Square Tube Metal Trusses / Pole Barn Kits



## BlackwaterTruss

"STRONGER TRUSSES MAKE STRONGER BUILDINGS"

*WHAT MAKES BLACKWATER TRUSSES THE BEST? OUR TRUSSES ARE RATED FOR 160 MPH WIND LOADS TO WITHSTAND HURRICANES THAT HIT OUR GULF COAST.

*OUR COMPETITORS MAY BE CHEAPER, BUT A BUILDING IS A INVESTMENT AND OURS LAST A LIFETIME

*BY USING SQUARE TUBING FOR MAXIMUM STABILITY MAKING OUR TRUSSES HAVE INCREASED SUPERIORITY WITH NO TWIST AS FOUND IN USE OF ANGLE IRON TRUSSES.

*WE BUILD STRAIGHT TRUSSES ELIMINATING BENDING AND WARPING.
*BLACKWATER USES SUPERIOR MATERIALS FOR THE BEST SUPPORT IN THE BUSINESS.

*CERTIFIED WELDED JOINTS IN HEAVY DUTY JIGS KEEP OUR TRUSSES STRAIGHT AND TRUE FOR PRECISION MANUFACTURING.

*OUR USE OF BETTER CONSTRUCTION PROCEDURES SAVES TIME AND MONEY ON THE CUSTOMERS END.

*WHAT CAN I DO WITH A POLE BARN? HERE ARE SOME EXAMPLES RV STORAGE, WORKSHOP, MAN CAVE, BATTING CAGES, AND MUCH MUCH MORE

*FOR THE SUPPORT AND EXPERIENCE YOU CAN RELY ON AND CALL BLACKWATER TRUSS SYSTEMS.
5099 Elmira St
Milton, FL. 32570
850-665-4399
www.blackwatertruss.com​


----------



## jaster

I have been advertising y'all on here everytime someone asks!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

$3800 for 24x24 with a dirt floor??
Cmon!! That's crazy high.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

can build one out of wood with a 188 rating for half that


----------



## Sea Monkey

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Still there!

I can attest to Blackwater trusses. I have a pole barn that was closed into a metal building. Blackwater trusses were used. The building survived hurricane Ivan and Dennis!!! My mobile home sustained more damage during these hurricanes than my Black Water truss pole barn!! Thanks for making a great product for us folks along the Gulf Coast!

No I'm not an employee of BW truss but I have experienced the quality workmanship first hand.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Price out a barn/building/garage utilizing these fabricated trusses.
Then price out the same by a metal building company. i.e "red metal" building.
You will be astonished what you get for your dollar between the two.


----------



## BlackwaterTruss

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> can build one out of wood with a 188 rating for half that


The price includes setup site, posts, purlins, trusses, metal for roof, concrete for posts, bolt kits, screws, delivery and installation.


----------



## azevedo16

How long does it usually take to get one installed from the time that you order?


----------

